# "spayed" rescue kitty wasn't spayed



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Got quite a shocker last week when our rescue kitty from the SPCA that was supposed to be spayed went into heat. Apparently the person who surrendered our adorable little Chelsea lied. What is it with people? Why lie about that? We would have made sure she was taken care of immediately. Poor cat has been miserable. Finally, today she has her appointment with the spay/neuter clinic.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry your poor girl (and you!) had to go through that. I am just glad that she is with you now where she is loved and well taken care of.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, I agree, that was low. I remember when I took my cat Beep in, she went into heat a few days after we had her. It's a good thing you are getting her in now, before she has a chance to escape and get pregnant. 

I agree, why lie about this?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

that happens, more often than you know too - happened to us recently at our shelter. We brought what we thought was a spayed female over to Petsmart and surprise! she went into heat. Good thing that happened before she was adopted out is all I can say.

I hope the shelter you adopted her from will make it right.


----------

